# What Halloween goods have you bought lately? 2022



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

OMG that cauldron is perfect what a gift love it


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

I cried when he gave it to me. He said he remembered his grandmother cooking with it. It is sooooo heavy!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Also very happy you started this thread


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Thank you! I loved the last one so much!!


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

Not necessarily Halloween, but here's all the weird stuff I got recently:


----------



## TheBatAndHatchet (7 mo ago)

That cauldron is AMAZING!!!


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

TheBatAndHatchet said:


> That cauldron is AMAZING!!!


Thank you! It is huge! I will definitely be brewing up something in it!


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Illysium those are fantastic!!! I can only imagine how beautiful your scenes are with all your gold and black treasures. You have found some spectacular cobras lately!


----------



## TheBatAndHatchet (7 mo ago)

Hearthfire said:


> Thank you! It is huge! I will definitely be brewing up something in it!


I’d love to see what you do with it!!


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Oh I'll definitely post those pics. I have one from my great grandmother about the same size. Every Halloween I boil bushels of peanuts and give them out. I haven't decided what to do with this one first


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

Hearthfire said:


> Illysium those are fantastic!!! I can only imagine how beautiful your scenes are with all your gold and black treasures. You have found some spectacular cobras lately!


Thank you!


----------



## HighPriestessIce (Mar 7, 2016)

Decor hunting season is almost here in Canada, and since I don't drive, I do all mine on foot. So I thought some cute shoes were in order.


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Where did you find those shoes?!?!


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

This arrived from Home Depot yesterday. I love it!


----------



## HighPriestessIce (Mar 7, 2016)

Hearthfire said:


> Where did you find those shoes?!?!


They're from strange cvlt! 








Halloween Inspired Footwear - Strange Cvlt


Strange Cvlt has a collection of Halloween Inspired Footwear that is driven by goth culture and fashion. Shop Now!




strangecvlt.com





There's a sale and if you use code FB20 you get an additional discount.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Hearthfire said:


> This arrived from Home Depot yesterday. I love it!
> View attachment 761384


Does it come lit or did u add


----------



## 13doctorwho (Aug 12, 2017)

My purchases this year are Psychic decoration. I bought a crystal ball, a phrenology head, a palmist hand and a bunch of other stuff! Almost done collecting the stuff for that display.


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

halloween71 said:


> Does it come lit or did u add


Girl it came lit with a remote!!


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

halloween71 said:


> Does it come lit or did u add


Girl it comes lit with a remote too!!


HighPriestessIce said:


> They're from strange cvlt!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Omg!!! I just ordered 3 pairs of shoes!!!


----------



## HighPriestessIce (Mar 7, 2016)

Hearthfire said:


> Omg!!! I just ordered 3 pairs of shoes!!!


Nice! Which pairs?


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Got this metal sign off Amazon for 9.99


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

HighPriestessIce said:


> Nice! Which pairs?


----------



## HighPriestessIce (Mar 7, 2016)

Hearthfire said:


> View attachment 761409
> 
> View attachment 761410
> 
> View attachment 761411


Great choices!


----------



## HighPriestessIce (Mar 7, 2016)

B&BW has their semiannual sale, Y'all know I went straight to the Halloween.


----------



## HighPriestessIce (Mar 7, 2016)

Got an unexpected pay bonus so I bought a few things including this super cute insulated lunch bag.

















And I can't wait to goth up this doll for my theme this year.


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

@HighPriestessIce I LOVE that lunchbag!!!! And the doll?!?!? I can't wait to see her finished!!


----------



## HighPriestessIce (Mar 7, 2016)

Hearthfire said:


> @HighPriestessIce I LOVE that lunchbag!!!! And the doll?!?!? I can't wait to see her finished!!


The bag was $10 from AliExpress! 








9.51US $ 52% OFF|Beetlejuice The Musical Lunch Bag Tim Burton Horror Movie Resuable Thermal Insulated Lunch Box For School Work Picnic Food Bags - Lunch Bags - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com




I love the shape of the bag so much I might go back for the Chucky one.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

I finally found my orange Halloween tree! It’s scheduled to arrive next week.


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

This was one of my unicorn pieces. Will be a great addition to my village cemetery.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Godcrusher said:


> This was one of my unicorn pieces. Will be a great addition to my village cemetery.
> 
> 
> View attachment 761500


What year is that piece ?


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

I found a treasure on Offer Up today!!!


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

halloween71 said:


> What year is that piece ?


2012 I believe.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Picked this up while out of town


----------



## messiedragon (Sep 26, 2021)

Hearthfire said:


> I cried when he gave it to me. He said he remembered his grandmother cooking with it. It is sooooo heavy!


I love it!!!!!!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Hearthfire said:


> This arrived from Home Depot yesterday. I love it!
> View attachment 761384


Wow, I love it too. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

@ScareyCarrie no problem! It's what we do! Lol


----------



## DonkasaurusRex (Aug 19, 2021)

Popped into Goodwill yesterday and found some great finds - all for just $4. I painted the ceramic tree last night (was just white) and now I just need to seal it and find bulbs on Amazon!


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

Got these from Bed Bath & Beyond.


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

BB and B already has stuff out???


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

Hearthfire said:


> BB and B already has stuff out???


They have a little online, they're adding more everyday. Super fast shipping.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

I recently acquired this cutie. He will make a great centerpiece this Halloween.


----------



## Shyra (Feb 18, 2020)

Found this piece at the thrift store and couldn’t resist!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Shyra said:


> View attachment 761616
> 
> 
> Found this piece at the thrift store and couldn’t resist!


Perfect piece to display "spooky" Halloween treats. Great find.


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

I just ordered an art piece via Etsy.....it is beautiful!!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Hearthfire said:


> I just ordered an art piece via Etsy.....it is beautiful!!


What is it?


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

It's called Soul Reflections


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Hearthfire said:


> It's called Soul Reflections
> View attachment 761630


Wow!!! Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Thanks! Well....I didn't paint it, I just found it! He does some interesting scenes.
















































I'm trying to tell myself I don't really need this last one....🤔


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Hearthfire said:


> Thanks! Well....I didn't paint it, I just found it! He does some interesting scenes.
> View attachment 761646
> 
> View attachment 761645
> ...


I think you do.


----------



## 13doctorwho (Aug 12, 2017)

Wow, that's some beautiful work. I can see why you bought one!!


----------



## HighPriestessIce (Mar 7, 2016)

Working on the horror lounge some more.


----------



## HighPriestessIce (Mar 7, 2016)

I have returned to screech about this eBay win! The Skeleton Dance is very special to me. I've watched it every year since I was a child and it is still my all-time favorite short. So I literally screeched when I saw this pin.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

I preordered this candelabra today. It won’t be here until July or August.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

X-Pired said:


> I preordered this candelabra today. It won’t be here until July or August.
> 
> View attachment 761692
> 
> ...


omg this is amazing where did you order from if i may ask


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Saki.Girl said:


> omg this is amazing where did you order from if i may ask


It‘s a Katherines piece from her 2022 Shakesfeare collection. I purchased it from Laraines. I have purchased from them in the past. It‘s a great company. 





__





Sold Katherines collection Shakesfeare 3 witches candelabra Halloween - Katherine's collection Halloween 2022






www.laraines.com


----------



## Yippiekiyay (Jul 9, 2020)

My boyfriend found this for our creepy carnival theme for this year Halloween party. Don’t know much about it as he found it at a flea market but his head and hands are big and he’s cool.


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

X-Pired said:


> I preordered this candelabra today. It won’t be here until July or August.
> 
> View attachment 761692
> 
> ...


This is fabulous!!! I love the detail!!


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

X-Pired said:


> I preordered this candelabra today. It won’t be here until July or August.
> 
> View attachment 761692
> 
> ...


By the pricking of my thumbs. Sometimes wicked this way comes ~ Macbeth


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

X-Pired said:


> It‘s a Katherines piece from her 2022 Shakesfeare collection. I purchased it from Laraines. I have purchased from them in the past. It‘s a great company.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank you that is a amazing piece that i think i must own


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Saki.Girl said:


> thank you that is a amazing piece that i think i must own


I thought the same thing when I saw it. It’s been an unusual year so I hesitated for a moment or three and then just went ahead and placed the order, lol! 😁


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

X-Pired said:


> I thought the same thing when I saw it. It’s been an unusual year so I hesitated for a moment or three and then just went ahead and placed the order, lol! 😁


i keep going back and looking at it and keep thinking order it lol


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Saki.Girl said:


> i keep going back and looking at it and keep thinking order it lol


It‘s definitely a very unique piece and I have never been disappointed in a Katherine’s Collection item. I ask myself how hard I would look for something if it were sold out and how disappointed I would be if I could not find it to purchase. Sometimes I have searched for years, and paid a lot more, for an item that I regretted not getting when it was available or missed out on by not seeing it when it first came out. 

Just FYI, on Laraines, if you preorder using a credit card they do not charge your card until the item ships which is July or August for the witch candelabra. You also have the option of not having it shipped until September if you prefer. If you use PayPal, they do go ahead and collect the money at the time of the order. Shipping is only $8.00. It’s a wonderful company with fantastic customer service.


----------



## SpookyCarrie60 (Aug 10, 2020)

I haven't bought anything yet this year. As soon as the 4th of July comes and goes then I start gearing up for Halloween.


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

My deer after 2 coats of hair dye. I think at least 1 more. I haven't decided if I should dye the inner ears. I also haven't picked the color for the antlers







⁸


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

And my painting arrived!! Love it!


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Oh....... I also found this cool straw topper that arrived today


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

lots of great finds for sure


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Hearthfire said:


> Oh....... I also found this cool straw topper that arrived today
> View attachment 761914


Love the straw topper. May I ask where you purchased it from? I would love to get on for my Starbucks tumbler. Thanks.


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

ScareyCarrie said:


> Love the straw topper. May I ask where you purchased it from? I would love to get on for my Starbucks tumbler. Thanks.


Etsy! Here Look what I found on Etsy: Realistic Human Skull Straw Topper Human Bones Straw Charm - Etsy


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

$2.99 at Goodwill 
Tekky Toy Animated Ghost Candle. Works perfectly. Idk if it was ever used 
I'm pretty darn happy ☠


----------



## 13doctorwho (Aug 12, 2017)

Those candles are a great find!!!


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

13doctorwho said:


> Those candles are a great find!!!


Thanks! I never even knew about them & now I can't live with out them. 
They're perfectly goofy & nearly jump off the bookcase. I might have to go back to that Goodwill tomorrow 👻


----------



## DonkasaurusRex (Aug 19, 2021)

Kdestra said:


> Thanks! I never even knew about them & now I can't live with out them.
> They're perfectly goofy & nearly jump off the bookcase. I might have to go back to that Goodwill tomorrow 👻


ahhh! These are perfect! I'm going to scour the internet for some.


----------



## Shyra (Feb 18, 2020)

After over 6 months of keeping my eyes on this lot of 10 animatronics (sold as a unit) on a selling app I was finally able to make the purchase!


----------



## DonkasaurusRex (Aug 19, 2021)

Shyra said:


> After over 6 months of keeping my eyes on this lot of 10 animatronics (sold as a unit) on a selling app I was finally able to make the purchase!
> View attachment 762570


Awesome score!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Shyra said:


> After over 6 months of keeping my eyes on this lot of 10 animatronics (sold as a unit) on a selling app I was finally able to make the purchase!
> View attachment 762570


dang that is cool so many great props


----------



## Hal O'ween (Sep 2, 2021)

Picked up a Haunted Mansion revolving light from last year, the 12' mummy from Lowes, the dept. 56 Disney haunted scene, and a 12' Inferno Skeleton that might go back if I score the 15' phantom from HD (or I buy a 4th shed). Also the 4 pack of skeletons from Lowes that went up $40 just after I ordered.


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Whooo hoooo! I found a fantastic bat house at Goodwill!!! Never been put up! Come in my Pretties!!!








And I also bought the Sleepy Hollow purse


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

My CB still has nothing out, but I picked up a few things from Homegoods


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Hal O'ween said:


> Picked up a Haunted Mansion revolving light from last year, the 12' mummy from Lowes, the dept. 56 Disney haunted scene, and a 12' Inferno Skeleton that might go back if I score the 15' phantom from HD (or I buy a 4th shed). Also the 4 pack of skeletons from Lowes that went up $40 just after I ordered.


I am on the email for the mummy he looks interesting


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Hearthfire said:


> Whooo hoooo! I found a fantastic bat house at Goodwill!!! Never been put up! Come in my Pretties!!!
> View attachment 762590
> 
> And I also bought the Sleepy Hollow purse
> ...


Love both of those purchases


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

One is really not Halloween related but the game is 
I bought the street fighter arcade game with ghost and goblins omg so many great memory’s with this game. And a tshirt from Halloween forum member


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

I love that game!!!


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Hearthfire said:


> Whooo hoooo! I found a fantastic bat house at Goodwill!!! Never been put up! Come in my Pretties!!!
> View attachment 762590
> 
> And I also bought the Sleepy Hollow purse


I'd have jumped up & down if I found that bat house!!! Congratulations!! 
Did it come with instructions? If not make sure you hang it on the East or South side of your house & 20 feet high. Bat houses need a minimum of 6-8 hours of direct sunlight to raise young.


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

I did jump up and down!!! I put one up about 2 yrs ago and it finally has bats living in it. It takes a while for them to move in. I've already picked out the spot for this one. Super high and gets morning and mid day sunlight. I'm so happy!!


----------



## Rexracer1129 (6 mo ago)

This is what I picked for this year's festivities. I am going to convert my garden into a haunted cemetery with the zombie hands, the tombstones, and some zombies.


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

@Rexracer1129 wow!!! That looks amazing!! I can't wait to see pics posted of your scene!! Her red is spectacular and will look stunning in the dark. I'm thinking of building a witch's lair in an area of my property and that creepy witch would fit in with the surrounding trees. Where did you find her? These are the areas I'm thinking of hiding some creatures


----------



## Rexracer1129 (6 mo ago)

I got her from Oriental Trade. 









Grizelda Gagley Standing Halloween Decoration | Oriental Trading


Make Halloween party guests do a double-take with this creepy decoration. This standing Halloween decoration looks like a creepy woman standing with a spooky ...




www.orientaltrading.com





She would make a great addition to this scene. I haven't decided it if I want her in the garage or in the haunted grave yard (where the fenced garden is).

You could even get som witchs that hang from the trees.


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Thank you! I will definitely be hunting her!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Rexracer1129 said:


> View attachment 762791
> View attachment 762792
> View attachment 762793
> 
> ...


The witch is awesome I got her last year for the witch hut idid good choices


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Just bought today off home depot


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

I just bought Grizelda and the other animatronic witch from Oriental Trading Co! Thanks @Rexracer1129 !! Lolol I bought another witch mask to add to my yard witch from last year to spruce her up a bit. Can't wait for their arrival!


----------



## Rexracer1129 (6 mo ago)

Nice! I couldn’t resist and the prices were not that bad. Excited to see what your backyard will look like!
I have plans to make a coffin!!


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

I'm already so excited for this years tricks! The stores are starting to get more things in too! My witchy scented perform arrived today and they did not disappoint. Smells earthy and enchanting


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Well....I found the CB wraith ornament. I really love it


----------



## Rexracer1129 (6 mo ago)

Totally neat! Where did you find that!?


----------



## Zombie4* (Aug 29, 2015)

Was able to get a few things from Home Goods😊 This is a work in progress! Will be building another coffin shelf and adding to my Spooky Town.


----------



## DonkasaurusRex (Aug 19, 2021)

@Hearthfire @Rexracer1129 I've been looking for a witch too and this one from Oriental looks great - and you really can't beat the price. I'm always leary of buying things on OT, though so it's great to know you like it. Have you had good luck with other items from there as well? I'm worried some things may be like the Haunted Hill brand.


----------



## Nox Eterna (Jul 31, 2015)

Ordered 2 digiteyes reaper masks from Walmart, my 2 guardian "Things" need a refresh 💀


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Rexracer1129 said:


> Totally neat! Where did you find that!?





Rexracer1129 said:


> Totally neat! Where did you find that!?


It's from Cracker Barrel


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

DonkasaurusRex said:


> @Hearthfire @Rexracer1129 I've been looking for a witch too and this one from Oriental looks great - and you really can't beat the price. I'm always leary of buying things on OT, though so it's great to know you like it. Have you had good luck with other items from there as well? I'm worried some things may be like the Haunted Hill brand.


I will definitely keep you posted on what I think when they arrive!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)




----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Frankie from distortions ❤


----------



## Nox Eterna (Jul 31, 2015)

Got thse two first edition hardcovers, mentioned by Pumpkinrot, I was afraid I wouldn't be able to find them.












Also trying not to look at them until the first day of Fall 🍁


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

I bought a 3D printed hand off Etsy that arrived today. I like it!


----------



## Rexracer1129 (6 mo ago)

DonkasaurusRex said:


> @Hearthfire @Rexracer1129 I've been looking for a witch too and this one from Oriental looks great - and you really can't beat the price. I'm always leary of buying things on OT, though so it's great to know you like it. Have you had good luck with other items from there as well? I'm worried some things may be like the Haunted Hill brand.



I have bought most of my Halloween items from Oriental Trade, Dollar Tree, and LTD Commodities. The items have been decent for their prices. The only issue that I find is that they are all battery operated. Batteries are expensive, but so is everything else and I don't feel like they go off as much as they should (which actually annoys me more than the price of batteries). SOMETIMES you might good items at Micheal's or Joanne's but I always get there after its been really picked through. 

I actually tryng to figure out how to make sure they go off more when my nieces and nephews walk by them in the garage. I know I said crazy, but I want them to go off more. (I am going to start a thread about this, I can't see seem to find anyhing in the forum about it.) 

I also just picked a ceramic







.


----------



## Rexracer1129 (6 mo ago)

Zombie4* said:


> Was able to get a few things from Home Goods😊 This is a work in progress! Will be building another coffin shelf and adding to my Spooky Town.



The spook town looks awesome! I want to start one. I have one for Christmas.


----------



## Rexracer1129 (6 mo ago)

Saki.Girl said:


> The witch is awesome I got her last year for the witch hut idid good choices
> View attachment 762798
> View attachment 762799



I really like that cauldron.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Rexracer1129 said:


> I really like that cauldron.


Last year home depot. They have one this year with purple top


----------



## Melanormal (Aug 15, 2012)

Hearthfire said:


> @Rexracer1129 wow!!! That looks amazing!! I can't wait to see pics posted of your scene!! Her red is spectacular and will look stunning in the dark. I'm thinking of building a witch's lair in an area of my property and that creepy witch would fit in with the surrounding trees. Where did you find her? These are the areas I'm thinking of hiding some creatures
> View attachment 762796
> 
> View attachment 762795
> ...


Love your property! Looks fantastically spooky!


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Melanormal said:


> Love your property! Looks fantastically spooky!


Thank you!! I literally bought my witch's cottage because I needed my own space to live my love of Halloween! There are deer, raccoons, hawks and mushrooms everywhere! It is my most perfect spot. I lived on 100 acres with my hubby and never had wildlife experiences like I do here. I bought it last September and already last October with a full cemetery and witch's den. This year will be even better! If you're close, I have an extra bedroom! Lol


----------



## 13doctorwho (Aug 12, 2017)

I bought these silly standups for my sci fi/aliens theme. They were so cute, and cheap!!


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Omg I LOVE them!!!


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

I couldn't stand it....I brought out last year's CB wraith and this year's little wraith


----------



## Shyra (Feb 18, 2020)

Hearthfire said:


> Thank you!! I literally bought my witch's cottage because I needed my own space to live my love of Halloween! There are deer, raccoons, hawks and mushrooms everywhere! It is my most perfect spot. I lived on 100 acres with my hubby and never had wildlife experiences like I do here. I bought it last September and already last October with a full cemetery and witch's den. This year will be even better! If you're close, I have an extra bedroom! Lol


Sounds amazing… would love to see pictures!


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Hearthfire said:


> Thought maybe it was time for a new goodies thread! I bought the deer head at an antique store and plan on dyeing him black! And the cauldron was the best gift ever from a doctor O trained for years!!
> View attachment 761297
> 
> View attachment 761296
> ...


OMG that cauldron is the real deal. It’s spectacular. It’s so perfect that it’s journey has led It to you.


----------



## toysaplenty (Aug 5, 2009)

Hearthfire said:


> Omg I LOVE them!!!


Hi, where did you get the alien stand ups? Thanks.


----------



## 13doctorwho (Aug 12, 2017)

@toysaplenty I got them off Amazon. They were like $20.00 (not including tax and shipping).


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Kdestra said:


> $2.99 at Goodwill
> Tekky Toy Animated Ghost Candle. Works perfectly. Idk if it was ever used
> I'm pretty darn happy ☠


That's awesome.


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Witchful Thinking said:


> OMG that cauldron is the real deal. It’s spectacular. It’s so perfect that it’s journey has led It to you.


Hey Lady!!! Thank you so much! I get chills every time I look at it. It truly was a magnificent gift. You never know what surprises people have in store for others. I have so many plans for this cauldron!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Coming soon to a graveyard near you. So tempted to buy oogie from Home Depot . Even tho these are just static figures I keep my animated jack in my house year round. I think they will work behind their stones.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

bought jack, sally and oggie from home depot.


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

Ordered this guy from Joann:


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

First time seeing this wooden ghost from homegoods. Wine glasses are always needed and the mermaid skeleton lights are from Oriental Trading Co.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Finally found thus at home goods


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

My Homegoods finally had my plates! I'm so excited!


----------



## Nox Eterna (Jul 31, 2015)

Those are adorable! What is the name of the pattern?


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

I don't see a pattern name. Royal Stafford is the brand. The house pattern came out last year and this year is the witch and fireplace


----------



## Nox Eterna (Jul 31, 2015)

Thanks!
I am afraid I need those bowls, even though I told the fam if I try to buy anymore Halloween china lock me in the basement.


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

I use my Halloween dishes everyday so I can't help buying dishes when I love them


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Hearthfire said:


> I use my Halloween dishes everyday so I can't help buying dishes when I love them


Home Goods was well stocked looking at your pictures. So glad you were able to get the plates. They are fabulous.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Hearthfire said:


> I don't see a pattern name. Royal Stafford is the brand. The house pattern came out last year and this year is the witch and fireplace
> View attachment 763601
> 
> 
> View attachment 763600


The last thing I need in the world are more dishes ........


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

Ordered these from Attitude Clothing. I've been looking for a small gothic mirror for a while, and I love the huge eyes on this snake.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

From Amazon, Pumpkin guy & the 2 tiny pumpkins next to him.









Mugs & mitts from Homegoods


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

Candelabra and bag from Homegoods. Snake and tarot from Joann. Wreath from Walmart.


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Love how you painted the snake and the folding tarot cards look amazing. Thr walmart wreath looks spectacular on that door!


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

Hearthfire said:


> Love how you painted the snake and the folding tarot cards look amazing. The walmart wreath looks spectacular on that door!


Thank you!


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

I made a snap decision to stop into Goodwill while heading to the grocery store. I am sooooo glad I did. I snagged an iRobot roomba, some incredible Star Wars figures and.........a cauldron unlike any of my others! It kinda looks like Rae Dunn. It has zero markings and is ceramic. It is Bronze colored and heavily hammered. I will definitely use it year round but will also make a fabulous pot o gold for St Patrick's Day!


----------



## hjg0989 (Aug 19, 2019)

I LOVE those plates and bowls listed above. I will not buy, I will not buy...

I received five boxes of wind up Halloween toys to add to the goodie bags today.


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

Got a few smaller things today. Still waiting for the big stuff.


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

I didn't need another blanket but damn.....this one is heavy duty.....and I love bats. And who doesn't always need more sheets???


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

actually i don't need more sheets--especially after i sell this house and have to consolidate everything in to my florida house. 

but i also didn't need this either:


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

Got these pillows and rug from Marshall's online. I love the pillows and I've been looking for a large Halloween'ish doormat for years. 👻


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

I'm looking online for a good Halloween rug right now. I found a site called Bedorry but it looks like a scam. I just want a good rug for my floor! The spider one from TJ Maxx is tiny and super slippery


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Hearthfire said:


> I'm looking online for a good Halloween rug right now. I found a site called Bedorry but it looks like a scam. I just want a good rug for my floor! The spider one from TJ Maxx is tiny and super slippery


I love mine I got last year. In fact, I left it out all year. It is in front of the couch where the dogs jump off and on the wood floor. Don’t want any hurt fur babies.


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

I love it!!


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

I scored today!!! I found a set of metal bats with various sizes from TJ Max and the Witch's Lair sign I found at Ross! Happy Ghoul!!!









And this plant stand/ bird bath/ whatever....was also at Ross. It was heavy and $129.00


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

My son started school back today and he said he needed an apron for his art class. Another win from TJ Max















And it's 2 aprons in the set! Winning!


----------



## Aus1 (Aug 29, 2018)

Not too many options here, so picked up a staple item (Costco) for many Halloweens to come as well & great that its battery powered for flexible placement.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Finally found one at home goods


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Saki That is a nice cauldron!


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

@Saki.Girl that is fabulous!!


----------



## dustin2dust (Aug 19, 2008)

Hearthfire said:


> I'm looking online for a good Halloween rug right now. I found a site called Bedorry but it looks like a scam. I just want a good rug for my floor! The spider one from TJ Maxx is tiny and super slippery


Have you checked out the Halloween designs that Rugabble has? They are kinda pricey, but you can find coupons and most designs can be ordered in a range of sizes. I have two of the Witchcraft pattern and I love them so much!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Found these lovelies at Dollar Tree today. They're a good size


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

dustin2dust said:


> Have you checked out the Halloween designs that Rugabble has? They are kinda pricey, but you can find coupons and most designs can be ordered in a range of sizes. I have two of the Witchcraft pattern and I love them so much!


Thank you I definitely will! I would love some witchy ones for the whole year! Thanks again!


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

@moonwitchkitty I bought those skellies last year and corpsed them! I love them!


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

Mirror and ouroboros from Attitude Clothing in the UK. Snake Venom bottle and horn from AtHome. Voodoo doll dog toy from Chewy. This guy is so cute, I might not even give him to my dog. 😁


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Hearthfire said:


> @moonwitchkitty I bought those skellies last year and corpsed them! I love them!


That's exactly what I plan to do with them 💕💕 Our dollar tree didn't have them last year. I was shocked at how big they are.


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Scored some sheets, a new witch and a skeleton candlestick. I also found this canvas print witch's hat. I love it and will definitely keep it out all year!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Hearthfire said:


> Scored some sheets, a new witch and a skeleton candlestick. I also found this canvas print witch's hat. I love it and will definitely keep it out all year!
> View attachment 764847
> 
> View attachment 764845
> ...


I love everything you've shown. You can definitely keep that canvas print out all year long. Absolutely love it. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## 13doctorwho (Aug 12, 2017)

First seasonal purchase! Two things from Michaels. The unfinished plaster piece is really cool, can't wait to paint it (I'm a cat guy). The unfinished wood was an impulse buy... haven't decided what to paint it yet...


----------



## Shyra (Feb 18, 2020)

Made a impulsive buy today and kinda regret how much I spent on them ($40$). Was expecting them to be a bit bigger. Picture above is from the seller the picture below is more of a visual of the size. But they look cute anyways.


----------



## 13doctorwho (Aug 12, 2017)

@Shyra I don't know, I really like them.


----------



## Shyra (Feb 18, 2020)

13doctorwho said:


> @Shyra I don't know, I really like them.


Thanks! Hopefully I can look at them without regret.


----------



## Hallowed31 (7 mo ago)

An HDMI signal caster arrived today to send the audio and video from the Sentry Bot game to an outdoor screen, forming a kind of arena/room; screen on one side, access door (garage door) directly across, gotta get past the heavily armed robot and discover its secrets within (long explanation, I know, but "HDMI signal caster" doesn't sound all that Hallowe'en now, does it?)
Fingers crossed this thing keeps working as well as it did straight out of the box. Plug and play simple. Virtually zero latency so far, just duplicating the laptop screen via HDMI out and have it set to never sleep or shut down when lid closed. 
Need to accomplish this task (casting laptop screen or any other HDMI source for that matter to HDMI or VGA receiver)?
Works as advertised.
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B09FPHWNHY?psc=1&ref=ppx_yo2ov_dt_b_product_details


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

@ScareyCarrie Thank you! I freaked when I saw the hat pic. I've since Googled to see if there were any other styles but haven't found anything yet.


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

@shyrI I think your gargoyles look fabulous! I'm sure you'll find the perfect fit for them


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Shyra I love the gargoyles!

My purchases lately have been mostly for creating/building. Two yards of burlap from a thrift store that will be incorporated into something and two of the Styrofoam DT skulls in hopes that I can creep them up a bit. Hubby needed Gorilla glue to fix one of his folding tables and of course I bought the bigger bottle since a) he was paying and b) I'll abscond with the rest.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Doing a cryptid theme this year. Or supposed to be, oldest child got to choose, and has done zero projects so far, we have several props we can use for the project. My part of the contribution is Aliens Im going to make 3 small UFO's Youngest is working on a chemical protective type approach. Ordered these, can't wait until they're delivered. The mothman Onsie is just going to be my PJs this year


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

Saki.Girl said:


> View attachment 764408
> 
> 
> Finally found one at home goods


i bought one last week, too....when the husband unloaded the car, it rolled out and broke.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

From hallmark 🎃❤Animated jack wreath Lolita wine glass


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

I had a great day at Ross.


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

@Illysium You know the snake made me think of you! I don't have anything really snake related but I couldn't pass it up. The snake part is heavy. There are 2 decent screws. It's about 20 in tall








holding in the bowl. It was $33


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Oh. I also got some pool noodles from Dollar Tree for my outdoor witch's and found these tiny bottles there


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Ok guys.....what color should I paint his antlers? I also haven't decided whether or not to blacken his ears and chin too. He also needs another black salon treatment. 😁


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

Hearthfire said:


> @Illysium You know the snake made me think of you! I don't have anything really snake related but I couldn't pass it up. The snake part is heavy. There are 2 decent screws. It's about 20 in tall holding in the bowl. It was $33


Love that bowl! I'm going to hit Ross on Friday, along with all the other stores.


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

Hearthfire said:


> Ok guys.....what color should I paint his antlers? I also haven't decided whether or not to blacken his ears and chin too. He also needs another black salon treatment. 😁


I'd go all black if he was mine. The antlers and wooden mount as well.


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

Got the color changing glitter tree from Costco. Love it, plan to leave it out all year.


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

@Illysium all black is what I was thinking too. Your Costco tree is spectacular!! I may have to grab one


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Got these from a forum member with a Etsy shop 








OldDarkHouseStudio - Etsy


Shop Custom Art & Antiques by Janet Launarey by OldDarkHouseStudio. Speedy replies! Has a history of replying to messages quickly. Rave reviews! Average review rating is 4.8 or higher.




www.etsy.com


----------



## Tasty Brains (Jan 16, 2019)

I haven't pulled the trigger on many Halloween items yet this year. Waiting for places like Home Depot and Spirit Halloween to get stock/open up. The former always has interesting items, and the later definitely has things I plan to purchase. I'm waiting until the brick & mortar Spirit is open to purchase as many of their new items as i can find there. What I can't find there, I'll consider ordering online.


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Spirit finally opened in my town. Only bought Billy's head but I plan on going again soon


----------



## 13doctorwho (Aug 12, 2017)

I just hit Michael's Halloween section. Everything was 20% off with coupon...


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Found this guy at Homegoods


----------



## Tasty Brains (Jan 16, 2019)

13doctorwho said:


> I just hit Michael's Halloween section. Everything was 20% off with coupon...
> 
> View attachment 766294


Sweet! How'd you score a coupon? Online?


----------



## 13doctorwho (Aug 12, 2017)

@Tasty Brains The lady working the register gave it to me. I didn't even ask!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Illysium said:


> Got the color changing glitter tree from Costco. Love it, plan to leave it out all year.
> View attachment 765254
> View attachment 765255


Wow!!! That's beautiful.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Hearthfire said:


> Found this guy at Homegoods
> View attachment 766329


Oh my, I love this. I'm gonna try to find one at my local Homegoods. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

Tasty Brains said:


> Sweet! How'd you score a coupon? Online?


sign up for emails


----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)

At the 99 cent store they have small ceramic caldrons that are perfect for soups or stews. $3.99 ea.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

bettyboop said:


> At the 99 cent store they have small ceramic caldrons that are perfect for soups or stews. $3.99 ea.
> View attachment 766442


That's a great idea!!


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Damnit...I went a little candle crazy at Ross. They really are gorgeous though
































And these are from TJMAXX


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

I found some bleeding candles at Dollar Tree for my candelabra


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

Not a bad day.


----------



## 13doctorwho (Aug 12, 2017)

I took a couple days off to make the long weekend even longer. Tomorrow I hit Spirit, Party City, and At Home!! August was a frustrating month... I'm looking forward to blowing some money on Halloween stuff I probably don't need. Wish me luck!!


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

@13doctorwho get on it! I took a few days off too and plan on doing the same! Happy hunting to ya!


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

Got everything I wanted from Home Depot.


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

I again, wanted the twins. 😪 Sadly the re seller a$$holes got there first. I really need to cook up a good potion for those evil fu£ks


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Loving my view. Last year and this year's witch prints from Michael's


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Hearthfire said:


> Damnit...I went a little candle crazy at Ross. They really are gorgeous though
> View attachment 766544
> 
> View attachment 766543
> ...


I can’t seem to pass up cauldron candles either. I was in Target yesterday and they had a few pieces laying about in preparation for stocking the shelves. I grabbed the cauldron candle, the skull jar candle, the pumpkin jar candle, and two of the little snake trays. 🤷‍♀️💸


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

The cauldron candles from Ross are big too! O e is Witch's Brew scent the other is Moon Rituals. And they have the wide wooden wick. Bloom &Prosper is the brand but I don't know them.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Hearthfire said:


> The cauldron candles from Ross are big too! O e is Witch's Brew scent the other is Moon Rituals. And they have the wide wooden wick. Bloom &Prosper is the brand but I don't know them.
> View attachment 766727
> View attachment 766728


They look amazing. How do they smell?


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

So far, so good! The witch's brew has a plum and woodsy scent. I haven't tried the Moon Ritual one yet


----------



## The Octoberist (Sep 28, 2016)

a Froggy's Titan 1200 fogger, finally pulled the trigger, got it two days ago


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

I'm really feeling my pic from Michael's


----------



## Nox Eterna (Jul 31, 2015)

I had her in my cart this morning, went to check out....she is sold out


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

I also have the one from last year and LOVE my bedroom glow when they are on


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

They have been restocking them often though


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Hearthfire said:


> They have been restocking them often though


Good to know. I'll check back in a day or so to see if they are back in stock.


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

Got my order from Michaels. I love gothy/ tarot stuff.


----------



## Sabata (Nov 13, 2020)

UPS delivered my twins($120) and 1 pumpkin($40) from Party City. The pumpkin on the left is from Home Depot.


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

Ordered these guys from Joann:


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

I'm freaking out!!!! I ran in to Home Depot after work to get stuff to work on my faucet and there they were......the pumpkin twins!!!! I wanted them so badly last year but couldn't beat the resellers. They have been sold out online. But there they were when I ran by.....just reaching out for me! I like last years version better but I grabbed them. I swear they were talking from inside the box! The girl that rang me out even said, "are they really talking?!?" Happy momma!


----------



## Tasty Brains (Jan 16, 2019)

I picked up a great door mat from Michael's at 40% off earlier today. It's got an old-timey black cat face and says WELCOME SCAREDY CATS. 
So now I have a pumkin and a Halloween doormat out on the porch. That's about all I'll probably do until we get into October.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Omg I finally found one not over priced score this is for Christmas theme so happy


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

From lowes


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

And this for Christmas it’s animated so cool from hallmark


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Sally is on her way


----------



## Tasty Brains (Jan 16, 2019)

Just made stops at Party City, Michael's, and Home Depot. Don't know if there's a specific hoarder disorder for Halloween crap, but I think I qualify.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

I purchased this piece by Jim Shore. Not sure why the photo loaded sideways.


----------



## 01GTB (Sep 23, 2019)

Omg, what haven’t we bought lately. But I guess the last thing was another Empty Soul Girl from Spirit. I think thats the sixth one  I will leave this one alone and not modify it.


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

I got a couple of tombstones and a skeleton at Home Depot after work. They were sold out of the inflatable hitchhiking ghosts already, I’m going to check a few more stores over the weekend.


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

3 more tombstones from HD.


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

This wasn't a buy but I found this deep in my storage shed. I haven't seen her in years!!!


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Godcrusher, I got that 4 ft cross tombstone too. I love it.


----------



## c910andace (Aug 17, 2010)

Pottery Barn Metal Skulls, Table throw and Floating Candle String Lights


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

Got my snake from Joann. It's very similar to the one from Grandin Road last year, just smaller. Repainted the wall snake from Joann as well. It's almost the same as the one from Michaels last year with a different paint job, etching and no hook on the back.


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

Also got my gargoyle from Target.


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

@Illysium your snake collection is spectacular!! I always think of you when I see exquisite snake decor!


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

Hearthfire said:


> @Illysium your snake collection is spectacular!! I always think of you when I see exquisite snake decor!


Thank you!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I had to run around & do a lot of stops today at different stores for a small party we're having tomorrow & had a BLOW MOLD-A-RAMA KINDA DAY!!. 

FIrst, stopped at the Salvation Army to donate stuff & of course picked up a small Secret Reaper thing & some books.

Then hit Michaels & saw no Poe busts but walking through another aisle I saw their blow mold ghost & cat!! Got the ghost, skipped the cat. 









Then moved on to Target & FINALLY GOT THEiR EVER ELUSIVE BLOW MOLDS!! The ghost, cat & pumpkin guy!! I also got few dollar spot things & couple more Pez.


























Went to Walmart for the food, plates & cutlery for the party & when I walked in I saw they had Halloween stuff out so I went down the one decor aisle & up on the very top shelf, LO & BEHOLD THEY HAD THIS GUY!! Couldn't find him last year but the second I saw it I asked a man passing me to help me get it down, he did, I thanked him & finished my grocery shopping.










That Walmart was overflowing with candy but zero plastic cutlery & any good taco sauces so I still had to hit my regular grocery store.

I know the Walmart by my in-laws will have a better selection of stuff in general but I knew I had to get this guy when I saw him. They even had the cat but skipped it. I bought so many other blow molds today I had to restrain myself, especially in Target, I could've bought about 10 more light up pumpkin things there.


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)




----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

I'm loving my witch!


----------

